

Hey try out my music finding thingy - hellbanTHIS

http:&#x2F;www.fuckyeahmusic.com
======
J_Darnley
I don't see anything besides black. I presume you would like me to enable
Javascript. That's not going to happen without some content to convince me.

I will ask this though. Where/what does it search for music?

